# The Forced Induction Thread



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

since we are on the FI talk over on Robkn's thread, ill create new thread to not derail Robs thread.  I know its been mention numerous times, specifically with the 3.2 motor, figure we make a official MK2 3.2 FI thread regarding Superchargers & Turbo Builds. TFSI/TSI owners feel free to chime in as well!

*TT-Specific:*

*Storm Developments - Single Turbo*
http://www.stormdevelopments.co.uk/mk2-tt-3-2-turbo-kit.html























> *JBS Audi TT 3.2 24 v V6 Stage 1 Turbo Kit*
> JBS TS 380
> _
> The JBS TS 380 is our non-intercooled entry level kit utilising the OEM inlet manifold. Taking your 3.2 24v V6 from 250 to 380bhp. This is how the 3.2 should have been produced at the factory.
> ...





> Rotrex Supercharger Stage 2 Kit
> 
> Petrol: 3.2 V6 (250)
> Audi: A3 (8P) (03+), TT (8J) (06+)
> ...





*
Current Builds Non-TT Specific:*


[email protected] said:


> *Vehicle:*
> 2006 Audi A3 3.2L VR6 Big Turbo
> 
> *Mod List*
> ...






[email protected] said:


> *Vehicle:*
> 
> 2009 Volkswagen CC 3.6L VR6 4Motion
> 
> ...


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

ill start the discussion with HPA CVP. Finally released after years of development. Looks like a good step forward towards going FI as it its interchangeable to change the throttle body positions for a SC/Turbo location and IC install aswell. Looks like a great product, and HPA you really cant go wrong. 

*Link & Pics for reference:*
http://www.hpamotorsport.com/cvp-pr.htm
http://www.hpamotorsport.com/cvp.htm


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

HPA is a crazy kit... My local shop Wolfcars has a VW R32 MKV running their turbo kit and that car is an animal. Last I heard it was doing 400-450hp but ofcourse they're also running water meth, a cryo kit, and other bits to make everything function smoothly... and don't expect to get great gas mileage either with the car tuned for best performance


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't think it's a secret I've got a project going but it's obviously not done yet. The motor is, but I'm waiting to address some transmission stuff. I might add water/meth for fun though. I'm not sure how it'll do as far as whp though. Theoretically I should be able to make it quite close; a guy with a similar motor build made 580whp on a FWD chassis so we'll see how it goes. You guys will know about it when it happens but I'd hate to give away too many details.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

^Tim did you build the bottom end? rods, pistons, etc?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

DgonzTT said:


> HPA is a crazy kit... My local shop Wolfcars has a VW R32 MKV running their turbo kit and that car is an animal. Last I heard it was doing 400-450hp but ofcourse they're also running water meth, a cryo kit, and other bits to make everything function smoothly... and don't expect to get great gas mileage either with the car tuned for best performance


read about that car, def a SLEEPER! its on the HPA site too.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

That is all some sick hardware!:thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

TheSandeman said:


> ^Tim did you build the bottom end? rods, pistons, etc?


I've got a whole new motor going into mine.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> I've got a whole new motor going into mine.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

TheSandeman said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


no loose ends man lol, it hasn't taken me this much time for nothing :thumbup:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> no loose ends man lol, it hasn't taken me this much time for nothing :thumbup:


thats good to hear! do it right the first time or dont do it all is a great motto to live by :laugh:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

on a positive note, upon further research and discussion with fellow enthusiasts, it seems that there is a decent amount of FI options, downside, most are in europe :sly: no biggie, thats why we have international mail for :laugh:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

NeverOEM said:


> no loose ends man lol, it hasn't taken me this much time for nothing :thumbup:




And me and my tiny K04 :laugh:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

lol man I've got to set the standard to show it can be done. Once all this crap finally goes together, it'll be a fun little car; but being first comes with lots of problems.


----------

